# Boot failure - uImage file problem upgrading to CM9



## mdeevee (Sep 30, 2011)

I have gotten the 'boot failure' related to uImage. I can't get adb to recognize my TP, and reinstalling CM7 and using root explorer, I can't find the /boot folder or the update-uimage file to delete.

HELP PLEASE!!

Thanks!!

Mark

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Edit: I have tried to wipe and run a clean install of Alpha 0.6 with the same result.


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

go through step by step in this video, it has helped other people with the same issue


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mdeevee said:


> I have gotten the 'boot failure' related to uImage. I can't get adb to recognize my TP, and reinstalling CM7 and using root explorer, I can't find the /boot folder or the update-uimage file to delete.
> 
> HELP PLEASE!!
> 
> ...


If you can't find the boot folder, then you definitely aren't going to find the update_uimage to delete because that is where it is. Try installing Rom Toolbox. Use Root Browser. The first screen you see, second folder down is the boot folder. If you have TWRP and CWM installed, you might want to think about deleting the TWRP ulmage. TeamWin has abandoned TWRP at least for now. Do not delete the palm_tenderloin or webos ulmages. Otherwise you will see the moboot, Cyanogenmod and Clockworkmod ulmages. Any other ulmages are probably from other CM, Xron or other roms you might have tried, delete them too. Be careful with Root Browser, when you delete something, it does it without conformation.


----------



## A55h4t (Oct 29, 2011)

Try flashing this file from clockworkmod then reflash your rom and gapps if necessary. This will remove android kernels from your boot partition and free up space so when you flash your rom it will have enough room in boot to write it's kernel(uImage file).

http://dl.dropbox.co...roidkernels.zip


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

A55h4t said:


> Try flashing this file from clockworkmod then reflash your rom and gapps if necessary. This will remove android kernels from your boot partition and free up space so when you flash your rom it will have enough room in boot to write it's kernel(uImage file).
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...roidkernels.zip


Looked at your script, you forgot Xron.


----------



## mdeevee (Sep 30, 2011)

nevertells said:


> If you can't find the boot folder, then you definitely aren't going to find the update_uimage to delete because that is where it is. Try installing Rom Toolbox. Use Root Browser. The first screen you see, second folder down is the boot folder. If you have TWRP and CWM installed, you might want to think about deleting the TWRP ulmage. TeamWin has abandoned TWRP at least for now. Do not delete the palm_tenderloin or webos ulmages. Otherwise you will see the moboot, Cyanogenmod and Clockworkmod ulmages. Any other ulmages are probably from other CM, Xron or other roms you might have tried, delete them too. Be careful with Root Browser, when you delete something, it does it without conformation.


I should have mentioned that after looking with Root Explorer, I then tried the root browser in Rom Toolbox, but still, no "boot" folder. I'm going to try flashing the file Nevertells provided above and see if that works. Thanks all for trying to help!

Edit: Sorry, meant flashing A55h4t's file!


----------



## mdeevee (Sep 30, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Looked at your script, you forgot Xron.


It didn't work for me...uggghhh.


----------



## mdeevee (Sep 30, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> go through step by step in this video, it has helped other people with the same issue


Crunkfunk, I did try your method first, but for the life of me, I cannot get adb to recognize my TP. I don't _think_ it's a driver issue, but I'm not sure. Beginning to think I should just be happy living with CM7 on my TP.

Any ideas?

EDIT: OK!!! I found another thread which described how to get the USB driver to composite the ADB interface, which worked. Then your video did the trick!! Now happily setting up my TP with CM9!!

THANKS ALL!!


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

Glad we could help


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

may i know how did you do that ? you mean is you find the update Uimage that cause you boot failure?


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

anyone know why hp touchpad rebooting by it self , thanks


----------

